# Another veggie smoke!



## pops6927 (Sep 26, 2012)

Some smoked veggies for my chiropractor and his wife,who is a vegetarian, and would like some with a light smoke on them!

The set up:

Lay the oven racks on the sticks for stability:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






The pans and stockinette:













002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Filled with veggies and nuts:













003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Into the smokehouse:













004.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Distance shot:













005.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






The Amazen Pellet Smoker half-filled with Pitmaster Pellets:













007.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






(Nice sunny day!)

Filled the top half with corn cob pellets for a sweeter smoke:













010.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Lighting it!  (in the mailbox)













011.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






I opened the vents, it began drafting immediately and a nice gentle smoke filled the smokehouse!  I've checked it several times and it's just rolling along the way it should!  I'll come back when I pull it all out.  They want a mild smoke so there may not be much color change, but there definitely should be a flavor change!

3pm:

Wind shifted and had to move the AMNPS inside the smokehouse out of the mailbox, which I often do on cold smoking; the mailbox is primarily for hot smoking to keep it out of the smoker, but the propane is going and creating it's own draft.  













015.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






The smoke it's generating:













014.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Mmmmmmmmm!  Not much flavor being absorbed yet, but once done and bagged, it will intensify too!

5pm:  Here's the portabellas... a little darker, starting to take on some smoke flavor!  Should be done at 7!













017.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Pulled the product about 6:45, bagged it up and here's a shot of it!  There is not much smoke after 5¾ hours of smoke that I can taste, but between it setting in bags overnight in the fridge and me being in smoke hollow all afternoon, it may be my pallet has gotten accustomed to it too.  I'll check it out in the morning once the fog inside clears a little, lol!













018.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Thanks for looking!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great! Smoked veggies sound good.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome...smoked brocolli sounds delicious.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome Pops - that is going to be tasty


----------



## orthogonist (Sep 27, 2012)

Yummy, yummy, Yummy! Thanks Pops!!! We are looking forward to digging in to these veggies. The aroma is absolutely WONDERFUL!


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2012)

I need to eat more of those...and drink less beer...


----------



## diesel (Sep 28, 2012)

> I need to eat more of those...and drink less beer...


X2 ^

Looks good!!!


----------



## orthogonist (Oct 1, 2012)

Mmmm, we had the mushrooms, broccoli and cauliflour with sliced rare leg of lamb. The nuts are a delicious snack that we have been enjoying. The other veggies are going to add a little smoke to the soup I made for my Sweetheart yesterday (chicken, lamb, carcas from smoked turkey, onions, garlic, turnips, beets, cauliflour with greens and baby bellas added at the last minutes in the individual bowls). Thanks again Pops!!!


----------

